
The 19-Year-Old Behind Ethereum, a New Digital Currency, Is Insanely Smart - ca98am79
http://fusion.net/modern_life/story/ethereum-bitcoin-currency-created-19-year-372034
======
Antwan
"But this is different. Why? basically, this dude really REALLY knows his
stuff".

Err... What else ?

------
al2o3cr
Because nothing says "reliable store of value" like PR such as "Who wouldn't
want to ride the first (possible) wave?", amirite?

